# College: What I Have Learned In My First Year At A Large State/Party School



## chadison (May 7, 2021)

Greetings, it's your friend chadison. I come back after months of inactivity to bring you all the knowledge I’ve uncovered regarding human nature after completing my first year of university as a CS/Finance double major in a well known fraternity. Below, I will outline the general findings and how they compare with the blackpill.


The Blackpill is real.
Nothing much to say here. Since joining a larger, well known fraternity on my campus, I can confirm that the general theory of the blackpill stands true, at least with college aged females. Women have openly expressed to me that looks matter, and nothing else. If you are not good-looking or her preference (normie with traits she prefers), DO NOT affiliate yourself with women. They will only leech off of you. Do EVERYTHING IN YOUR POWER TO LOOKSMAX.

However, there are nuances towards attraction, one of which I mentioned above. 
Looks are the overriding factor of attraction which determines whether sex (good sex, not shitty transactional sex) occurs, and NOTHING ELSE determines it. BUT, like men, women have preferences in looks. One woman may only prefer men above 6’1, even if he possesses a below average face, where others may care much more about face and settle for a 5’10 guy with a good face and body. Other things certainly matter too, such as intelligence, game, and status. But they pale in comparison to looks, as in order to matter, the looks threshold must be met. However, this threshold is lower than most blackpillers would realize - being above average is enough with those other good qualities. 

The sexual economy exists for women, too. 
Before “muh women have infinite SMV.” Simply not true. Women, while they are certainly more choosy than men, also recognize the limitations of their sexual reach based on their looks to some degree, and therefore set their standards not too high (unless they're very good looking). Thus, the “Chad or rope” statement is unnecessary. However, as I mentioned, if you are not above average, you are playing A RIGGED GAME.

Most people aren’t as smart as they let themselves on to be.
This. They’re lazy and ignorant, and their ego overrides their rational thinking. Read the 48 Laws Of Power, and you'll see how few people implement those rules into everyday life. Doing so puts you above many people on the social respect hierarchy. And leave your ego at the door-having no veil for knowledge significantly raises your ability to adapt and improve yourself so that your life is more enjoyable.

Happiness is not derived from looks.
Some of the best looking men I’ve met at my university this year, who would be described as 5.5psl+ and 6’2+ (only 4 guys) have been some of the most depressed-whether it be subconscious awareness of the blackpill and people’s superficiality, or other hormonal circumstances, I can guarantee you that while looks will 100% make your life easier, they will NOT make your life more enjoyable. Only you having the desire to change your mental state and successfully doing so will. You can also make friends without good looks-as long as you aren't a ‘trucel,’ people will talk to you if you are funny, sociable, care for others, intelligent, etc. 

Genetic determinism is real and unfair, deal with it. People are superficial and shitty. BOTH genders are. I have come to the realization that the only path to internal peace is to love and accept others, otherwise one will constantly fight internal battles about humanity. God is perfect, humans are not. If humans were perfect, why would God create them? Nothing would be learned, no experience gained, no exploration completed. Inequality, suffering, pain are all things that are the creator’s love for its creations in a clever disguise.
Anyway, that was just me documenting what I’ve learned along the way in college. Feel free to comment “dnr,” “why u write essays bro,” “idc.” Hopefully someone can take something away from my thoughts tonight. Now I head off to a party to further my understanding of humans, and get royally fucked up


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (May 7, 2021)

Read every word, especially agree on looks alone not making you happier tbh


----------



## Growth Plate (May 7, 2021)

dnr
why u write essays bro
idc.


----------



## Growth Plate (May 7, 2021)

jk I'll read later


----------



## Deleted member 39 (May 7, 2021)

The statement "Do everything possible to looksmax" and "Genetic determinism is real and unfair. Deal with it" don't fit together. If you have been dealt a truly shitty hand, trying to max anything will just make you more miserable, set you up for moments of harsh failure and ruin your self esteem even more due to false delusional hopes being crushed eventually. 

Genetic determinism is real and unfair so just flow with it. Accept the ugly looks and inferior body, there's nothing on this earth that will change the fate of a real subhuman. Trying hard isn't worth it in that case. It's like telling a 3 year old to play Beethoven on the Piano, it's simply impossible, so why set yourself up for frustration?


----------



## Jamesothy (May 7, 2021)

Very good post. People should pay attention. And the 48 Laws of Power can be game changer if read with the right right mindset.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 7, 2021)

Do you go to a school with division 1 sports? Are the football and basketball players giga slayers?


----------



## chadison (May 8, 2021)

Curious0 said:


> The statement "Do everything possible to looksmax" and "Genetic determinism is real and unfair. Deal with it" don't fit together. If you have been dealt a truly shitty hand, trying to max anything will just make you more miserable, set you up for moments of harsh failure and ruin your self esteem even more due to false delusional hopes being crushed eventually.
> 
> Genetic determinism is real and unfair so just flow with it. Accept the ugly looks and inferior body, there's nothing on this earth that will change the fate of a real subhuman. Trying hard isn't worth it in that case. It's like telling a 3 year old to play Beethoven on the Piano, it's simply impossible, so why set yourself up for frustration?


While I don't think there is a contradiction in my statements, I can mostly agree with what you say. However, you speak of a small minority of people. People such as my friend, we'll call him Eduardo, who is a 5'4 Mexican man with a small clavicle. He is the jester of our fraternity and of any group he enters; however, everyone in our fraternity loves him, and if someone beat him up, we'd kick their ass. He can't do much about his height-LL and lifts would barely get him to a normal height, and he'd then have to deal with his sub-optimal clavicle length as well. I often wonder how Eduardo manages, as he has openly expressed to me he feels "my life is a joke" and "no one takes me seriously." While it may sound strange, I have had long sessions of contemplation about why I am entitled to sex with fairly attractive women if I so choose to have it (as an average-looking, taller white man with a great body) and he is not. The black pill has ruined the novelty of sex for me-everything feels computerized, as I can only see things through the expression of biological programming rather than "lust" and "magic." I recently had sex with another new girl, and it was even less enjoyable than the times before it; I couldn't even get hard after she came once. It felt too surreal, and I remembered guys like Eduardo, who would kill to be where I was at that moment. *I am not attempting to brag.* If this is a bit long-my bad. But I think it's important for me to clarify my thoughts so you understand that I do agree with your general ideas here-and I often wonder why the world is structured this way. Based on your arguments, however, Eduardo should just kill himself. And yet he doesn't, and he still finds joy and fun in existence. And me-a sex-haver with fairly attractive women-doesn't seem to have any more fun than him, due to being mentally burdened by things like the black pill and depressive tendencies due to neurochemical deficiencies in portions of my brain.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (May 8, 2021)

chadison said:


> While I don't think there is a contradiction in my statements, I can mostly agree with what you say. However, you speak of a small minority of people. People such as my friend, we'll call him Eduardo, who is a 5'4 Mexican man with a small clavicle. He is the jester of our fraternity and of any group he enters; however, everyone in our fraternity loves him, and if someone beat him up, we'd kick their ass. He can't do much about his height-LL and lifts would barely get him to a normal height, and he'd then have to deal with his sub-optimal clavicle length as well. I often wonder how Eduardo manages, as he has openly expressed to me he feels "my life is a joke" and "no one takes me seriously." While it may sound strange, I have had long sessions of contemplation about why I am entitled to sex with fairly attractive women if I so choose to have it (as an average-looking, taller white man with a great body) and he is not. The black pill has ruined the novelty of sex for me-everything feels computerized, as I can only see things through the expression of biological programming rather than "lust" and "magic." I recently had sex with another new girl, and it was even less enjoyable than the times before it; I couldn't even get hard after she came once. It felt too surreal, and I remembered guys like Eduardo, who would kill to be where I was at that moment. *I am not attempting to brag.* If this is a bit long-my bad. But I think it's important for me to clarify my thoughts so you understand that I do agree with your general ideas here-and I often wonder why the world is structured this way. Based on your arguments, however, Eduardo should just kill himself. And yet he doesn't, and he still finds joy and fun in existence. And me-a sex-haver with fairly attractive women-doesn't seem to have any more fun than him, due to being mentally burdened by things like the black pill and depressive tendencies due to neurochemical deficiencies in portions of my brain.


Eduardo should not kill himself. Guys like Eduardo and myself should find a way to live our life with the least amount of burden. How do real genetically inferior people (in every way, not just looks) achieve this? By giving up. Giving up is freeing, it gives back power to me.
A short person is not going to try to be a basketball player.
A dumb person is not going to be a mathematician.
This is basic logic every person on this planet understands and follows.
The next logical step that most ignore is: Don't fucking try to get dates when you're ugly. Don't try to get rich when you're stupid. Don't try surgeries to improve looks when your bones are that of a 7 year old Nigerian girl who grew up in Tschernobyl with a single mother who fed her Krokodile.
Unlike Eduardo I don't have any charisma or personality, so I can't even get male friends.

Don't worry about bragging. I personally don't feel jealous when guys fuck girls, it has zero meaning and seems kind of pathetic when having the post nut feels.

The only people I'm jealous of are those with superior genetics. Whether this person fucks or not doesn't matter.


----------



## Biggdink (May 8, 2021)

Stopped reading at blackpill is real 

good looking to girls = not being ugly , doesn’t mean you have to look like Gandy or Chico


----------



## Deleted member 13824 (May 9, 2021)

Ain't these pop psychology psuedo science books cope?

Also girls have infinite smv. Any woman can get Chris Hemsworth but Chris Hemsworth can't get any girl he wants


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 9, 2021)

truest post on here


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 9, 2021)

three said:


> Any woman can get Chris Hemsworth but Chris Hemsworth can't get any girl he wants


you need to leave your basement if you believe this shit


----------



## Deleted member 13824 (May 9, 2021)

Toska said:


> you need to leave your basement if you believe this shit


It's corona everywhere bro. I can't leave basement now even if i wanted to. Btw what i said is correct right


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 9, 2021)

three said:


> It's corona everywhere bro. I can't leave basement now even if i wanted to. Btw what i said is correct right


nah bro, maybe 5 psl girls and above have infinite SMV but below that no way. So many HTNs/Chadlites/Chads I know laughed at foids faces when the foids wanted to fuck them, even if she was normie. this site is deluded in thinking that foids can get any guy they want as if the guy doesn't have better options


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 9, 2021)

Toska said:


> nah bro, maybe 5 psl girls and above have infinite SMV but below that no way. So many HTNs/Chadlites/Chads I know laughed at foids faces when the foids wanted to fuck them, even if she was normie. this site is deluded in thinking that foids can get any guy they want as if the guy doesn't have better options


foids get rejected and "laughed at" only when what they want is unreasonable - for example want the chad to cheat on his girlfriend.
In almost all other situations, they have infinite SMV. 
Also having infinite SMV doesent mean you will never get rejected, dont you understand that?


----------



## quakociaptockh (May 9, 2021)

Foids have limited RMV, or better they have an expiration date. A guy will fuck anything but will not commit to anything, even normies.


----------

